# 2 yr old TB gelding, how does he look?



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

why is he free?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He may be free but you'll probably be paying for training because if he was already under saddle (as in not a racing saddle) they would have a video up. He is a pretty horse, though. 

Chevy- Go to horseadoptions.com and look at all the Tbreds or Sbreds you can get for free. It's not too uncommon.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ the ad says because she has a young family and full time job and doesn't have the time he needs. It also says in the ad that he needs ground work training, so obviously there must be something he needs work with.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> He may be free but you'll probably be paying for training because if he was already under saddle (as in not a racing saddle) they would have a video up. He is a pretty horse, though.
> 
> Chevy- Go to horseadoptions.com and look at all the Tbreds or Sbreds you can get for free. It's not too uncommon.
> ​


I don't think he's been raced, but that will be something I will need to ask the owner. I wouldn't start riding until he is at least 3 or 4, just lots of groundwork training up until then. When it is time to ride, I would see how he is. If he were to need a professional trainer, we would do that for a couple months then.
Thanks!

Also, the reason I am interested, is that I might be moving my horse to a two acre property where there are no other horses. I would be looking for a companion horse as it is, and I would like to get into cross country and jumping competitively in the future, and I have heard many tbs to excel at those disciplines


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah, but he is registered is why I was questioning. In the videos he obviousley doesn't give a flip if the filmer is there or not as he keeps crying out. He would take a lot of work. Were you thinking on getting him?

Joe, I will check out that link.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

oops! didn't see your post horselover!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> In the videos he obviousley doesn't give a flip if the filmer is there or not as he keeps crying out. He would take a lot of work. Were you thinking on getting him?
> http://www.horseforum.com/#post775516#ixzz11nmufPWw​


Yeah that's what I thought to when I saw the video. He looks like he is very energetic and spirited, which could be a challenge in training.
I am pretty low on the money as it is, even though he's free, he's gonna cost alot in hay over the winter, and farrier/vet costs. I am looking for a part time job and am going to be selling a bunch of my tack. 
My mare I have is already almost 15, she has issues with her legs. I am going to keep her, but I was interested in getting a younger horse that I can get into eventing with in the future. Thanks!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> oops! didn't see your post horselover!


No problem! :]


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

he looks a little off in the back to me.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> he looks a little off in the back to me.
> http://www.horseforum.com/#post775528#ixzz11noQYXvn​


How so? Not saying your wrong, just wondering if you could describe it a little more, so I can look closer. :]


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

horseluver50 said:


> How so? Not saying your wrong, just wondering if you could describe it a little more, so I can look closer. :]


When he is trotting, in the second video. His back left (the leg closes to the camera) looks a little funny, like he is a little stiff.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I see what you mean now. Yeah, it does look a little off. Not sure if maybe he is just not picking it up properly, or if there is a problem of some sort...
If I go look at him, I will check it out.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> He may be free but you'll probably be paying for training because if he was already under saddle (as in not a racing saddle) they would have a video up. He is a pretty horse, though.
> 
> Chevy- Go to horseadoptions.com and look at all the Tbreds or Sbreds you can get for free. It's not too uncommon.


I couldn't get the website to work? I would love to look at it. Thanks!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

New Vocations Racehorse Adoption Program

The place is called New Vocations.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> New Vocations Racehorse Adoption Program
> 
> The place is called New Vocations.


They have some really pretty Sbreds on that site..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Purchase price is the least amount you'll ever pay for a horse.

He's only 2 y/o and already over 16 h. Feeding an animal that's probably going to top out around 17 h will cost a lot more than an average horse. He also seems rather flighty, and it's obvious he's completely untrained.

Unless you have a professional trainer, and no, I don't mean 'trainer' as in the 16 y/o down the road who's watched a few Parelli DVDs, you need to pass on this animal. He's going to need long term, _professional_ training from someone who can handle this type of TB.

I get the feeling all you're seeing is the word FREE, and every other consideration is going out the window.

I have a free TB. He cost me $2,700 in training _alone_. My feed bill literally doubled when he came on the property, and he requires his feet done exactly every 6 weeks, not to mention his teeth floated every 6 months because he has a slight parrot mouth.

A young, untrained animal is going to cost you more money that a part time job will provide, and you already have a horse for whom you're caring.

Instead of just jumping in because you see FREE, really think about all it will entail to make this horse a well trained equine citizen.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Unless you have a professional trainer, and no, I don't mean 'trainer' as in the 16 y/o down the road who's watched a few Parelli DVDs, you need to pass on this animal. He's going to need long term, _professional_ training from someone who can handle this type of TB.
> 
> 
> .


This made me giggle...

You make some really good points too....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ I know all the costs involved, that's why I'm not sure yet. I have to first get a job and do something that will keep the money coming.

We do have a trainer who is the top trainer in our area, she is really good. I know training is really expensive, I will train him myself up until he is ready to be ridden, I will see how it goes and if he needs a trainer I would hire one.
Being free is better than a $10,000 trained eventing tb.
Free is still better than paying money for purchase price, AND all the costs of care on top of that.
If I look at him, and he turns out to be a good horse, I can have him for competition for lots of years ahead of me.

Thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks, Sid.

I'm older and have had horses for over 30 years. I've learned a lot over those years. 

Especially how expensive 'free' horses turn out to be! :wink:

Horseluver, as I said, a part time job will not be enough to keep two horses. Besides, if you're not even yet employed, you have no business considering another horse.

You also don't know that you'd be able to compete him for years and years. If you don't have him vetted, which costs money, you have no idea what physical issues he might have.

And no, you _don't_ know 'all the costs involved'. Nobody ever does. Horses, even good ones, are a financial gamble at best.

How old are you? If you're under the age of majority, do your parents know you're looking at taking on another horse?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ my parents pay for some of the stuff, such as the board/feed/training. I only pay for the vet and farrier. And tack, and other stuff I don't need, but buy anyways :S haha.

I think once I get a part-time job, I can afford the costs of farrier and vet for another horse. But, we will see how it goes


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry-I am with SR. I also have had a "free tb", whi actually was lovely, but I could just not deal with the constant fight to keep weight on, and the cost of shoes. Every time I wanted to ride-he had pulled one of his "Prada" shoes. It has been almost 20 yrs since I had him and then it cost me $175/mo in SHOES ONLY!

I also have a fear-because of his sires name-that this guy is also a Northen Dancer line guy. From what I have learned over the years, they are notorious for horrible feet. Makes no difference what you do with them,how you feed them, supplements,etc. Feet are super high maintenance. 

Good luck, and frankly, there are so many others out there, I would pass. I would also have either a vet or I personally would trust my chiro-she is THAT good, look at him. Either one may be able to give you a clue for what you are getting into.

Sorry-he is beautiful, and I think basically your plan is a sound one. I am just not sure this is the horse.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Fair enough. I have heard that lots of tbs are extremely hard keepers, but I also have heard of a couple to be fairly easy keepers. Not sure which he would be though until I were to have him :S
I will look up in his lines and see if that name is in there, I hope not! If I look at him, I could probably get my farrier to come look to, and check out his feet, since I know practically nothing about horse's feet.


Thanks!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I agree with the others, I would also pass on this horse, for the same reasons they listed. From the video, I don't think he looks that great, even if he is free. The leg could be a concern. If you get him, I'd definitely get a vet check first.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just did a quick google of his sire-check this out!http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/tb-gelding-sale-50860/

You might check with the OP and see if they got him how he is.....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Oh, sweet, that's his brother, and he looks really good!
Thanks!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya im going to agree, i really think you should pass on him. I see a horse who is going to need ALOT of work, lot lot lot. He looks spooky, flighty, no manners he almost ran into her then flipped around and kicked out. I mean alot of horses will kick out like he did, but i still see no manners. most free horses end up costing alot more money lol. But if your up and willing for the challenge i say go for it, just be prepared.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The horse market isn't that great now so you have a good chance of buying a horse that is already trained for what you want for not that much money.....especially since the horse you already have is have issues with lameness. I fear that you might push him to get under saddle before he is ready because of this._


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Where I live, you can't get a trained horse for under $3000 with no issues.
A tb that was at least 500lbs underweight, not trained, 4 yrs old, sold for $2500 recently.

I definetly would not rush his training. I would be the last person to do that. I would wait until he was ready mentally and physically.
My mare isn't lame, she just gets sore every once and a while, she's fine for pleasure riding, but competition is a little harder, because I never know when she is gonna be sore or not.
Plus, she is getting older, so in a few years she won't be able to be ridden as hard. By then, the thoroughbred will be ready to start riding.


----------

